# selling cakes



## sweetdreams (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi ,
I am an avid baker and i wanted to sell cakes . But i have no experience in selling and pricing . Also i live in virginia and i wanted to know who should i contact to find out about the legal side of the business and also where should i go to determine the calorific value of my products?
I am so at loss here, please somebody help me


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi SweetDreams-
It sounds like you are hoping to use your home kitchen, or do you h ave access to some commercial space?

A place to start looking at regulations is www.state.va.us, and maybe following some links from here: http://www.vdacs.state.va.us/foodsaf...tchentest.html

Each state has its own set of regulations. Here in Massachusetts the Departments of Public Health, Agriculture, small business? post and publish regulations for baked goods - in Mass, the regs end with a reference to each town being able to set whatever standards it wants. This means that I've been told in my town that I couldn't even bake for farmers markets. However, the farmers market regs are clear, and I hope to try selling chocolate or - yum - real fudge this summer. Makes me wonder how on earth the fancy restaurant I worked at this summer could get away with storing ganache out on the floor with the mice, rats, adn giant roaches!

I've heard that caterers will sometimes rent approved space. I have a week off before moving to a new restaurant pastry department (I just changed careers - because what I did for fun, 10 hrs/day, was bake. Does that count as avid?) and I hope to check out some local caterers.

Let us know what you find out - and good luck!


----------



## sweetdreams (Jun 25, 2001)

Thanks a lot i will go thru all of this......thanks again


----------

